# Spring Soil Test



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I plan on doing a soil test in the spring, as it has been at least two years. I will be getting it tested thru MSU (booo Spartans).

They say that customers should receive their results within 10 days after the lab receives the soil to be tested.

I've never done this myself (fert company did). How much time should I give myself prior to the first fertilizer application of the year? Once the ground thaws in March, is this the ideal time?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, mid to late march is prime for my area.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@Jeff_MI84 just a heads up MSU test isn't as in depth as other labs. Not sure what you're after but if it's basically just macronutrients, pH, and CEC MSU has you covered. Anything past that I'd choose another lab.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@synergy0852 wow I did not know that. Thank you for the heads up. I'm starting everything on my own, no outside help so I'd like to learn what's in the soil. Who do you use/ recommend?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@Jeff_MI84 I use waypoint analytical. I've been using their Iowa location but due to my high pH I'm going to send to Memphis next spring for a different test. There's a ton of reputable labs out there... Check out this thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you @synergy0852


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

What is the difference in cost between Waypoint and MSU? Is the extra stuff even needed? I am of the belief that only macronutrients, pH, CEC and bPh are actually needed.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@robjak I think MSU is $25+shipping and waypoint was $16+shipping and I got more info out of Waypoint for less money. That being said I'd agree with your statement about the more important items!


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

MSU is $25+shipping and only macronutrients, pH, CEC? Penn state is only $9. I figured MSU was closer to 9 and waypoint was closer to 25.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that's the cost. Last time I sent a sample to them was 2016 so I could be wrong but it definitely wasn't $9.

EDIT: Looks like they haven't increased their pricing. Here's a link https://homesoiltest.msu.edu/get-started


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm going to use Waypoint Analytical. I would like to get as much information as possible so I have a starting point. Is early March a good time to send it in?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I usually take my samples right after the snow melts and the ground thaws. In PA that can be early to late March.


----------

